# Recordsets in eine JTable einlesen mit Netbeans 6.0



## timo_81 (26. Jan 2008)

Hi,

ich habe eine Verbindung zu einer SQL Datenbank hergestellt und möchte diese
in eine unter Netbeans 6.0 generierte Jtable (lt.Eigenschaftenfenster ist der Name: jTable1)
einlesen.

Hier mein Ansatz (Fehlerhafte Zeilen auskommentiert)
leider bekomme ich es selbst nach eifrigem Lesen sämtlicher Tutorials zu irgendwelche TableModels
nicht hin.

Könnte jemand meinen Code so umändern, dass die Daten in die oben geanannte Table eingelesen werden?

Code:



```
private void jButton1ActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {                                         
    
      
       try {
           Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
           } 
       catch (Exception e) {
           System.out.println("JDBC Treiber konnte nicht geladen werden");
           } 
        
       //Statement befehl = null;
       Connection verbindung = null;
       //ResultSet rs = null;
       try {
           verbindung = DriverManager.getConnection(jTextField1.getText(),jTextField2.getText(),jTextField3.getText());
           
           Statement st = verbindung.createStatement();
 
           ResultSet rs = st.executeQuery("select * from Liste order by nummer ASC");
 
           ResultSetMetaData md = rs.getMetaData();
 
           String inhalt = "";
      	
           while(rs.next()) {					
           inhalt = inhalt + "\n";										
           
           for(int i=1; i<= md.getColumnCount(); i++)
               
           
           //String kopf[]={md.getColumnName(i)};  //Tabellenkopf geht nicht
           inhalt = inhalt + rs.getString(i) + "" ;		
           String reihe[]={inhalt};       //Inhalt
           
           //System.out.println(inhalt);
               }
          
           
           
           jLabel6.setText("DB: Verbunden ");
           //JTable table = new jTable1(inhalt); //hmm auch net
      
             
               } //ende try-block 
       catch (Exception ex) 
              {
            System.out.println(ex);
              } 
             
     }                                        


Danke für etwaige Hilfe
Gruß
Timo
```


----------



## Marie Curie (27. Jan 2008)

Unabhängig von NetBeans:


```
// Ein Vektor für den Inhalt der JTable
	Vector<Vector<String>> results = new Vector<Vector<String>>(){

		{
			add("Spalte 1");
 			add("Spalte 2");
 			add("Spalte 3");
 		}
 	};

	DefaultTableModel meinModel = new DefaultTableModel(1, 6);
	meinModel.setColumnIdentifiers(bezeichnung);

	javax.swing.JTable meineTabelle = new javax.swing.JTable(meinModel);
        meineTabelle.setModel(meinModel);

        // Ein Vektor für deine Spalten der JTable
        Vector<String> bezeichnung = new Vector<String>();

 		
        result = statement.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM ... ");

	while(result.next()){	

		Vector<String> zelleninhalt = new Vector<String>();
		zelleninhalt .add(result.getString("Spalte 1"));
		zelleninhalt .add(result.getString("Spalte 2"));
		zelleninhalt .add(result.getString("Spalte 3"));
	       
                results.add(zelleninhalt );
	   	meinModel.setDataVector(results, bezeichnung);
	}
```

In deinen Code einbauen musst du selbst.

MfG


----------



## timo_81 (28. Jan 2008)

Vielen Dank.
Ich werde es versuchen anzupassen.

MfG
Timo


----------

